# this is why I just work for a living....



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2018)

http://www.odditycentral.com/news/couple-sell-everything-they-own-to-go-on-sailing-adventure-their-boat-sinks-just-two-days-later.html

straight up this would be me if I tried something like this...

(tarpon springs is really nice by the way)


----------



## frazil (Feb 12, 2018)

Fail


----------



## User1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Gofundme though!
I'm gonna start a Gofundme for something. I'm not sure what, yet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2018)

That's the equivalent of a baby taking its first steps, stumbling 2 feet in front of them, and then deciding they'd be leaving that afternoon to go hike Mt. Everest.

I sincerely hope nobody gives them a dime to put towards another boat, for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## P-E (Feb 13, 2018)

"The boat cost $5,000, but they had so spend that much more fixing it up.

"Hey Nikki, don't forget to patch that hole in the stern.


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2018)

Honey, what's a bilge pump?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 13, 2018)

Supe said:


> Honey, what's a bilge pump?


That's when you suck me dry babe, don't you ever check urban dictionary for these things??


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 14, 2018)

This makes me want to vomit.  When I was in college, I had a sailboat very similar to the one they got.  You would have to try very hard or be incredibly stupid to sink it.  I'm going to go with incredibly stupid.  There was another article with a bit more info.  Like I figured, typical millennials.  Doing something they have no business doing and then wanting everyone else to bail them out when it blows up in their face.  I'm not sure what's worse, them wanting people to give them money or the fact that people are actually doing it.

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2018/02/couple_spends_life_savings_on.html

Yeah, it's real hard staying between those red and green buoys that are 50 yards apart.  Idiots.


----------



## P-E (Feb 14, 2018)

C'mon life savings.   They are only 24


----------



## Supe (Feb 14, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> Yeah, it's real hard staying between those red and green buoys that are 50 yards apart.  Idiots.


Did you ever think that maybe they're colorblind, and that they just haven't been able to film each other trying on those prismatic color correction glasses to post to Instagram yet?


----------



## csb (Feb 14, 2018)

“We’ve also had several experienced captains hit that from time to time when there’s been big storms and they try to get into the inlet and they don’t hit the buoy just right,” Keen said.

Did anyone click through to the GFM? Turd Ferguson donated $5 just recently.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 14, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> This makes me want to vomit.  When I was in college, I had a sailboat very similar to the one they got.  You would have to try very hard or be incredibly stupid to sink it.  I'm going to go with incredibly stupid.  There was another article with a bit more info.  Like I figured, typical millennials.  Doing something they have no business doing and then wanting everyone else to bail them out when it blows up in their face.  I'm not sure what's worse, them wanting people to give them money or the fact that people are actually doing it.
> 
> http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2018/02/couple_spends_life_savings_on.html
> 
> Yeah, it's real hard staying between those red and green buoys that are 50 yards apart.  Idiots.


Hey Jeb:  did you write the comment listed under "Jeb" on that link:  "I will gladly donate a hammer if someone down there in Florida is willing to go hit them both in the head...idiots. "

that killed me. :lmao:


----------



## csb (Feb 14, 2018)

http://www.tampabay.com/news/Sunken-dreams-Everything-they-own-is-at-the-bottom-of-John-s-Pass_165308644

Oh man...this article says he was one of those a-holes that calls all the time trying to sell timeshares in Breckenridge.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 15, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> Hey Jeb:  did you write the comment listed under "Jeb" on that link:  "I will gladly donate a hammer if someone down there in Florida is willing to go hit them both in the head...idiots. "
> 
> that killed me. :lmao:


I can neither confirm nor deny...yeah, that was me.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 15, 2018)

csb said:


> “We’ve also had several experienced captains hit that from time to time when there’s been big storms and they try to get into the inlet and they don’t hit the buoy just right,” Keen said.
> 
> Did anyone click through to the GFM? Turd Ferguson donated $5 just recently.


Yeah, sandbars are just a part of boating.  We hit more than one in our day.  Know how many times our boat sank?  Zero.

In fact, I call bullshit on their whole story.  Newsflash, sailboats aren't very fast, even under power.  Even if you hit a sandbar going full speed, the only thing that's going to happen is that you're going come to a gradual stop when your keel buries itself in the sand.  Most of the time, you can go full port/starboard/reverse and you'll be out.

Every article makes them look more and more idiotic.  And people are still giving them money.  Wonder if I can start a GoFundMe page to have them both sterilized?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 15, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> Gofundme though!
> I'm gonna start a Gofundme for something. I'm not sure what, yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wanted to start a gofundme when we were buying the empty lot next to ours when the guys who owned it said rather than try to sell it they were going to put a spec house on it.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

I have never sailed a boat that size, had a few sunfishes (very fun boat!) and a hobie cat. I used to flip those all the time, mainly when going too fast. but those are more easy to upright. but sailing is definitely  a learned skill. If I was going to sail the world I would still take some of those captain classes or something, especially if I was someone who didn't grow up on the water.

But these people were from the landlocked state of Colorado, people here get excited when their 12 year old learns to swim in a 4' deep pool!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

also more proof they are really dumb, for around $300 bucks a year you can get a towboatUS membership (sort of like AAA) and they will salvage your boat within 10 miles from the coast for almost nothing..


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm sure his towboat card was in his wallet, which is now at the bottom of a very shallow ocean.


----------

